# Larger Print on Uber App?



## ROBERT BRAZELTON (Mar 29, 2015)

Is there a way to enlarge the text size on the Uber app? I've adjusted the Iphone settings, but it seems it doesn't help the Uber app.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had the same question earlier, then I ordered some credit card sized magnifying lenses ( search Amazon for product number B00C3VQ8VY ). 
They seemed to help. 
However, since we now can hear voice navigation I no longer use the magnifying lenses. They come in packs of 12 and I even gave a few to riders that found them interesting.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I just checked the app and under SETTINGS: ACCESSIBILITY SETTINGS:
there is only one option USE FLASH FOR REQUESTS. 
Not a lot of help. 
I am with Ub1, I use a wired headset in my left ear, and just listen to directions. 
I only check the phone occasionally, as it is the most dangerous thing in the car.


----------

